# Ariens 36inch snowblower



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm restoring a ariens 36 inch snowblower model st-116 for a client. in the parts list for the engine it shows a fuel pump which is $90 but i don't see a pump on here. all i see is the carb and the intake pipe going upwards to the engine. so I'm assuming some engines have it some don't. engine is a Briggs 11HP model 252416 type 0739-01 code 40211 (there might a 1 before the 4 not sure). also i can't get the transmission to shift. it moves like a hair at the most. something is blocking it. I've sprayed it with wd-40 hit it with a hammer it will not move. any ideas. does it slide on the shaft cause the whole thing wants to move. so somethings not letting it slide.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

That rubber tire you see on the right slides on that hex shaft from where it is to the left. That is what gives you your speeds and when it goes beyond center that is reverse. I see a shaft on the bottom, which acts as a guide for the whole assembly. there is probably one on the top, or the other end of that complete assembly. I would just keep soaking it, and tap it with a hammer to free it up. It may not hurt to use a wire brush on the shafts to get the big stuff off.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

its stuck in reverse so im going have to keep spraying and hammering it. if i can get it into first gear it will be slow but at least it will move forward. there are 2 part numbers for the hex shaft so which one do i get 02404500 or 02433800 the friction wheel is 00300300 should i replace the sprocket and wheel hub part numbers 01027600 and 02445400


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

If you can get it to slide like its supposed to I would just replace the friction wheel. As far as to which part # there I can't help you. And If you are going to replace it all, why not take it all apart and it will probably be easier to get it to slide on the bench rather thatn in the machine. After you get it out you can probably clean it all up on a wire wheel.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

If its in reverse right now as it is pictured, then the slide has to go to the left toward the chain and sprockets for the forward gears. I just want to make sure you are trying to get it to go in the correct direction.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

yes im trying to get to go forward. i just ordered a new shaft and friction wheel. the part numbers where changed so that made it difficult to find online as most places didn't bother to tell me that they just said invalid number. now the hard part will be removing it. the hex shaft is what is preventing the wheel from moving. it wants to move on the guides but can't cause of the hex shaft. so right now the hex shaft wants to move with the wheel.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

now the cog on the hex shaft is held in place by a woodruff key. how hard would it be to remove the cog so i just slide the old shaft out and slide the new one in.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

The cog should be held in with a set screw. remove the screw and it should slide off the shaft with a little persuasion.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

the cog was held in place a woodruff key which is like a flywheel key. anyway after removing the bearing the shaft spins in i got the shaft to slide out and i slide the new one in. installed the new wheel and re-attached everything. it shifts now. now all i got to do is have the repair shop install the tire and install the new carb when it arrives.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I'm glad you got it all sorted out. I just got done helping my neighbor with his AMF blower which uses the same setup. His problem is it was too well oiled, everything was slipping, cleaned it up and all is well.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah so now got the new tire installed and a new valve stem installed. just got to wait for the carb to arrive.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

no carb yet. its been 7 working days and i haven't even been billed for it. going to have to call the company that i i ordered the carb from and find out whats going on, there not responding to emails.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok called they say its no longer available so would this carb work BSP-392587. i need a replacement the old one can't be rebuilt its too full of crud.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I'm not sure on the carb, most of the machines I've worked on use the techumseh. The biggest thing on the carb is to make sure the size of the throat is the same. The smaller throat is for the smaller engine, the larger for larger, etc. If the throat is the same size and the linkage will connect, It should work. Check the following site and see if they have the original part, or can cross it for you.
.http://www.outdoordistributors.com


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

outdoors is the one who told me it was no longer available. can i take a carb from a 22 cubic inch engine and stick it on a 25 cubic inch engine. the carbs look the same in the diagram.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

It will probably run fine but you will not have the full HP of the 25cc. Check the size of the carb throats. If they are the same, compare the size of the high speed jets, that is the brass screw that goes up into the bottom of the carb. the needles will look the same but the seat that it screws into may have a bigger hole in it. Do not try to drill it out. Instead try to clean up the old one with a little steel wool and swap it with the new one.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well i got a call from the repair shop. the old carb could not be rebuilt. too much crud too much corrosion. so only option left besides junking it is to put a new engine on it.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> so only option left besides junking it is to put a new engine on it.


I'm sure I'm one of the sweet sixteen but... that seems a little extreme

nobody around you has an old one or a backyard guy with a ton of spare parts... Ariens was very popular in it's day...

As well as Briggs&Stratton being the most popular engine of the day

got to be a second hand carb somewhere


----------

